# White play sand.



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

Hello,
yesterday i went to my local home depot looking for egg create
found it very expensive a 2'x4' $12.99 + tax and decided not to buy
it so i went to look for the sand and found the regular play sand
and then i found White play sand so my question is 
is this white play sand safe to use in my tank?
or is it better just to stick with the normal play sand?


----------



## fishwolfe (Mar 27, 2005)

white is usually crushed limestone.if it says limestone its a great buffer.i use it in my tanks as substrate with no problems.it should say what kind of sand it is on the bag.


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

It might be i'm going to have to go back and check That out.


----------



## alexrex20 (Aug 26, 2005)

it's safe for kids to eat.


----------



## Heyguy74 (Aug 11, 2005)

If its safe for children, its safe for the tank.


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

went back to check on the sand but there was a label on the 
bag that said that it should not be use around children or in 
aquariums the sand is just for decorations,


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

Playsand you can't play in :x


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

That's exactly what i asked the guy at the garden section.


----------

